# Suche LOGO!Soft V2.1



## Halifax (5 Januar 2010)

Hallo Ja das ist kein Witz

ich suche die LOGO!Soft V2.1.wenn die noch jemand rumliegen hat.

Meine 3 1/2 Zoll Original Disketten sind defekt und ich habe keine Lust auf den Tasten die Änderung zu machen ...

Siemens hat die nämlich auch nicht mehr ;-(

Für nee Info wäre ich dankbar..

Halifax...


----------



## Homer79 (5 Januar 2010)

ist die neue software nicht abwärtskompatibel...ich denke doch, das es bei der logo klappt


----------



## Halifax (5 Januar 2010)

absolut richtig wenn man die neue Version hat 

Bin nicht mehr in dem Geschäft tätig daher bin ich nicht uptodate.

Halifax


----------



## Homer79 (5 Januar 2010)

achso, und die testversion geht für deine zwecke nicht? ich denke die is vollfunktiostüchtig wie bei microwin halt nur ne bestimmte zeit???

https://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/support/01ToolsDownloads/WebDemov6/install.html


----------



## motzet (8 Juli 2010)

*Logo!Soft V2.1*

Hi,
brauchst du Software noch? Ich kann die 3 Original-Disketten und das Handbuch gegen Versandtkosten zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

